# How to Increase Video Player Speed



## Livewire83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I am having issues with the speed at which my videos are streaming in flash. I am hoping there is a way to increase the speed at which it buffers and plays. You can see an example of my videos at http://www.urbanfishingshow.com/video/9/Exotic-Peacock-Bass-Miami-Invaders/. Is there a program that I can utilize to make them play back faster? Or is there a method I can utilize so that the videos are not in flash so they will work on mobile phones? Thanks to all for taking on this mental challange.

Tight Lines and screaming reels,
Dave


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I believe its down to either the users download speed or perhaps your server.
I can't see anything else on the page that might slow things down.
The form at the bottom is that web based ?
And what software did you use to make the site ?


----------



## Livewire83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for taking a look at the site. From looking over the issue I was wondering what people think about preloading the flash from the homepage? Would this take up too much bandwidth for the option that someone may click on the video? To answer oksteve's reply the bottom of the page is web based and in building the site we are using a arcsin theme website template.

Tight Lines and screaming reels,
Dave


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Better compression. Or use a CDN.
What are the file specs?


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

What is the size of the flash file?
You might want to drop the web form and see what happens.
Also some templates makers can be a lil naughty and use them to place links back to their site for SEO reasons. Causing a delay sometimes for your own content.
If you can, go through the page for links that don't belong there.


----------



## Livewire83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The file size for the .FLV on the link I provided is 93MB. As for the CDN I do not have the traffic to the website for this to be a necessary as only one or two users are on the site at a time. I will also take a look for any backlinks for the template, but as of yet I have not found any link that looks suspecious. As for compression I am up for suggestions if you feel there are better froms that keep quality.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

wow, big file.
Can you divide it up into smaller units on the same page ?
Part one...hit em with the concept
Part two explain things
and so on and so on .


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I found this example of stills and video on the same page using mouseover 
http://drivingteacher.yourimagineer.com/showme.html


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Your file is poorly encoded. That's all it is.
Bitrate is one issue, but looking at it, you've done many things wrong in the encoding work.

Cutting up a 7 minute file is not suggested. It's small enough.

You may want to seek professional encoding advice, or pay to get your files encoded professionally.
If I were doing something like this, a file conversion could run as little as $10-20.


----------



## Livewire83 (Jul 9, 2010)

From looking at the file it does seem to be pretty poorly encrypted. I am looking at the files I am thinking of using final cut pro to compress these files even further to .FLV. Is there any advantage to using flash on a website over using .mp4?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

By the way, Dave, I believe you caught a Plecostomus, which is usually an algae eating fish. They are GREAT at cleaning aquariums overgrown with algae but they tend to get too large for the "average" home aquarium (as you saw in the video). 

Good luck with your video!

Peace...


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Livewire83 said:


> From looking at the file it does seem to be pretty poorly encrypted. I am looking at the files I am thinking of using final cut pro to compress these files even further to .FLV. Is there any advantage to using flash on a website over using .mp4?


You misunderstand video.
FLV and MP4 are not formats, just containers.
FLV commonly holds On2 VP6.
MP4 commonly holds H.264.
By all rights, VP6 is inferior to H.264. 
But it really depends on your use, and the demographic it serves, as to which you use.

Again, this is why pros should be included in business sites.


----------



## Livewire83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well done to tomdkat for correctly identifying the mystery fish and to be a bit more specific it is a Spotted Sailfin Plecostomus! Hope you enjoyed this video and others to come. Please also let me know what you think about the new homepage once we load it.

To reply back to LordSmurf you are correct in that I was grouping the coding along with the containers. It is very interesting to see all of the video codec wars going on between ON2 VP6 and H.264 especially now that ON2 was bought out by google as of this year and adobe flash player 9 is able to play VP6 and H.264! Sounds like google and adobe are positioning themselves. http://support.on2.com/h264_faq.php

While video encoding is very new to me, I know that I will be using and adapting it for years to come. I most certainly agree that pros are always the way to go for fast answers. They have been doing this for years after all, but with this site I have decided to learn and adapt through every process. As you can see from the video and website progression, I am teaching myself through video editing, sound editing, basic HTML coding, and SEO. This forum and many others have made that possible! So thank you to everyone who has helped me with this mental challenge.

Is there a software that this group would recommend for video encoding? I am currently using Quick Media Converter. I contacted ON2 but they are no longer selling Flix Standard software since they are now owned by google.

Tight Lines and Screaming Reels,
Dave


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Livewire83 said:


> Well done to tomdkat for correctly identifying the mystery fish and to be a bit more specific it is a Spotted Sailfin Plecostomus!


And a LARGE one at that!  I'm an aquarist which is the only reason I recognized the "Pleco", as it's casually referred to. 



> Is there a software that this group would recommend for video encoding? I am currently using Quick Media Converter. I contacted ON2 but they are no longer selling Flix Standard software since they are now owned by google.


Above you mentioned using Final Cut Pro, which tells me you're using a Mac. Is this correct? If so, which version of Mac OS X are you running? You should find great info on encoding digital video on VideoHelp.com too. 

Good luck!

Peace...


----------



## Livewire83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I am actually using Microsoft Windows XP with Pinnacle Studio Plus for my video editing and compression. Pinnacle Studio however does not have a .FLV output and until LordSmurf corrected me that .FLV was just the container I was under the assumption that .FLV was a codex. Therefore, I thought that Pinnacle Studio did not have the compression I needed so I would first use Studio to output a MPEG-2 .mpg file and then was using a far less quality product for converting to .flv. So now I am starting to realize that I have better compression settings, but still do not have the .flv output. Here again I am at a loss and this may just come down to me really delving further into what it means for me to have to use .flv files. Sorry if that was convoluted and hope someone can help me sort this out.

Tight Lines and Screaming Reels,
Dave


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm not a digital video guy so I'm bowing out here.

Good luck! 

Peace...


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Pinnacle Studio = crap software
Apple anything = crap H.264 encoding, Quicktime H.264 is awful

I use software that costs about $2K per machine, and is a pro solution for H.264.
For FLV, I'd use Premiere CS4.


----------

